# A Breakdown Of All 126 Seditious Republicans That Signed On For A Coup 'D Etat



## skews13 (Dec 27, 2020)

When Texas sued to overturn four other states’ election results in the hopes of installing illegitimate, two-time popular vote loser, and white supremacist mediocrity Donald Trump into a second presidential term, they exposed how many elected officials are straight-up wannabe oligarchs. The fact that even in the upside-down world we are living in, with the hijacked ultra conservative Supreme Court in place, most everybody knew there was little chance of the Supreme Court stepping in and hearing the case, which should tip one off to how far afield this maneuver is. It’s the kind of thing that most people would rather not put their name on since it is the sort of thing people should go to jail for—if laws concerning sedition and treason are real laws. 

Here is a nice list of the 126 Republican officials who whether charged with sedition and treason or not, are guilty of trying to, at the very least, thwart the will of the American people and overturn our democratically elected president: 









						A breakdown of all 126 seditious Republicans who signed on for a coup d'état
					

When Texas sued to overturn four other states’ election results �in the hopes of installing illegitimate, two-time popular vote loser, and white supremacist mediocrity Donald Trump into a second ...




					www.dailykos.com
				




This should be rather easy for an 'Originalist' prosecutor to bring forward.


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 27, 2020)

Dissent to Liberal Extremism is now termed "sedition"??


----------



## deannalw (Dec 27, 2020)

You maniacs got a lot of fucking nerve with your asshole of an impeachment fiasco with one side of your stupid faces, while blubbering about dissent/protest being patriotic out of the other side of your stupid faces.

Get the fuck outta here with your crying and hypocritical bullshit.


----------



## Flash (Dec 27, 2020)

*China Joe was not legitimately elected.  The Democrat Dirty Tricks Department fraudulently produced unverifiable mail in ballots in the swing states and that got the corrupt sonofabitch elected.  That and a little help from China Joe's Chicom buddies.*


----------



## Flash (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Crepitus (Dec 27, 2020)

skews13 said:


> When Texas sued to overturn four other states’ election results in the hopes of installing illegitimate, two-time popular vote loser, and white supremacist mediocrity Donald Trump into a second presidential term, they exposed how many elected officials are straight-up wannabe oligarchs. The fact that even in the upside-down world we are living in, with the hijacked ultra conservative Supreme Court in place, most everybody knew there was little chance of the Supreme Court stepping in and hearing the case, which should tip one off to how far afield this maneuver is. It’s the kind of thing that most people would rather not put their name on since it is the sort of thing people should go to jail for—if laws concerning sedition and treason are real laws.
> 
> Here is a nice list of the 126 Republican officials who whether charged with sedition and treason or not, are guilty of trying to, at the very least, thwart the will of the American people and overturn our democratically elected president:
> 
> ...


They cannot be officeholders in the federal or state government.  It would be unconstitutional.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 27, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Dissent to Liberal Extremism is now termed "sedition"??


No.  Trying to undermine our election process is.


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> They cannot be officeholders in the federal or state government. It would be unconstitutional.


Democrats who deny their Constitutional oath and refuse to uphold the Second Amendment cannot be officeholders.


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Dissent to Liberal Extremism is now termed "sedition"??
> ...




And how does investigating suspicious results to determine if they are legit "undermine" anything? 

If Biden were legit, the libs would be WELCOMING a chance to prove it, instead of trying to run out the clock and calling dissidents "traitors".


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 27, 2020)

But wait...There is more

When Congress votes to accept the Electoral Votes from the States, Congressmen AND Senators will have a chance to officially revoke Democracy.


----------



## DrLove (Dec 27, 2020)

Yes, charge them all with sedition, tar and feather them in the town square and let people throw rotten stuff at 'em. 
After that, vote them out - No matter your politics, they are all unfit to serve.


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 27, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> But wait...There is more
> 
> When Congress votes to accept the Electoral Votes from the States, Congressmen AND Senators will have a chance to officially revoke Democracy.




Regardless of what Congress decides or doesn't decide, people will still have the opportunity and, indeed, the patriotic obligation, to continue to investigate and dissent against the Fake President Biden's tyranny.   That's what democracy looks like, RW.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 27, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > But wait...There is more
> ...


The voters will have another chance to evaluate Biden in 2024


----------



## Quasar44 (Dec 27, 2020)

skews13 said:


> When Texas sued to overturn four other states’ election results in the hopes of installing illegitimate, two-time popular vote loser, and white supremacist mediocrity Donald Trump into a second presidential term, they exposed how many elected officials are straight-up wannabe oligarchs. The fact that even in the upside-down world we are living in, with the hijacked ultra conservative Supreme Court in place, most everybody knew there was little chance of the Supreme Court stepping in and hearing the case, which should tip one off to how far afield this maneuver is. It’s the kind of thing that most people would rather not put their name on since it is the sort of thing people should go to jail for—if laws concerning sedition and treason are real laws.
> 
> Here is a nice list of the 126 Republican officials who whether charged with sedition and treason or not, are guilty of trying to, at the very least, thwart the will of the American people and overturn our democratically elected president:
> 
> ...


You’re a giant ignoramus and buffoon 
The USSC knew the states illegally violated the Constitution but did nothing , because they’re politicians at the end of the day


----------



## Quasar44 (Dec 27, 2020)

Every election going forward is now destroyed and can easily be manipulated at will, because the gutless lemmings at the USSC refused to stop it and follow the constitution . It states in article 2, section 1 area , that the state legislatures are only allowed to make election changes and not rogue governors, state courts and AGs


----------



## Quasar44 (Dec 27, 2020)

Right now the USA is a “banana republic “ !! Every other  nation on earth has voter ID and you must vote in person and show valid proof !! 
 Not in failed America


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 27, 2020)

skews13 said:


> When Texas sued to overturn four other states’ election results in the hopes of installing illegitimate, two-time popular vote loser, and white supremacist mediocrity Donald Trump into a second presidential term, they exposed how many elected officials are straight-up wannabe oligarchs. The fact that even in the upside-down world we are living in, with the hijacked ultra conservative Supreme Court in place, most everybody knew there was little chance of the Supreme Court stepping in and hearing the case, which should tip one off to how far afield this maneuver is. It’s the kind of thing that most people would rather not put their name on since it is the sort of thing people should go to jail for—if laws concerning sedition and treason are real laws.
> 
> Here is a nice list of the 126 Republican officials who whether charged with sedition and treason or not, are guilty of trying to, at the very least, thwart the will of the American people and overturn our democratically elected president:
> 
> ...


I hope he goes full Pinochet, saves our nation and cleans the communist off our campuses. By whatever means necessary.


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 27, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


2022 the House falls to Republicans. Backlash over stealing the election with mail-in ballots.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 27, 2020)

justinacolmena said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > They cannot be officeholders in the federal or state government. It would be unconstitutional.
> ...


Hasn't happened.

This on the other hand has.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 27, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


You are a shining example of what the problem here is.

There has been no actual evidence or even any indication of fraud.  There is nothing to investigate.  All the allegations have proven to be fake.  All the experts say there was none.  All the courts including the supreme say there is no issue.

Yet here you are, bleating out the conspiracy theories you've need fed.  

This is why what they are doing is seditious.  They are undermining faith in our process.  Attempting to overthrow a duly elected government.

They are no longer eligible to hold public office.


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




Actually there is a huge amount of evidence.   Secret shipments of Biden ballots coming in the middle of the night, GOP observers not be allowed to watch, dead people proudly voting in record numbers.   What's curious is how un-curious the media is in covering it.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 27, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


That's all fake crap, not evidence.

There is a difference.


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 27, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...




If its "fake" , why is Sleepy Joe refusing to refute it?

One would think that he has a vested interest in proving his legitimacy.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 27, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Refute what?

Everyone except a few rabid tRumplings knows he's legitimate.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 27, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He won't live that long.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 27, 2020)

JustAGuy1 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



He has something to live for

Kicking the shit out of Trump again in 2024


----------



## Agit8r (Dec 27, 2020)

skews13 said:


> When Texas sued to overturn four other states’ election results in the hopes of installing illegitimate, two-time popular vote loser, and white supremacist mediocrity Donald Trump into a second presidential term, they exposed how many elected officials are straight-up wannabe oligarchs. The fact that even in the upside-down world we are living in, with the hijacked ultra conservative Supreme Court in place, most everybody knew there was little chance of the Supreme Court stepping in and hearing the case, which should tip one off to how far afield this maneuver is. It’s the kind of thing that most people would rather not put their name on since it is the sort of thing people should go to jail for—if laws concerning sedition and treason are real laws.
> 
> Here is a nice list of the 126 Republican officials who whether charged with sedition and treason or not, are guilty of trying to, at the very least, thwart the will of the American people and overturn our democratically elected president:
> 
> ...



A who's who of worthless demagogues, who should be locked away.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 27, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



He will not live that long, sorry.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 27, 2020)

OH goody gumdrops, more anti republican claptrap propaganda. Speaking of sedition, the 2019 Democrat fiasco (little mini "Coop d'état") impeachment without any valid proof. Oh yes, then later on, the Democrats driving civil unrest and  race mongering (along with the mass media) driving race riots (with baseless anti white/police JUNK)   destroying millions of $ in property damage in an effort to damage Republicans. This is just how cheap and petty the Democratic party has become.  Look who's worried about sedition. Those that live in glass houses...


----------



## mamooth (Dec 28, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> It states in article 2, section 1 area , that the state legislatures are only allowed to make election changes and not rogue governors, state courts and AGs



Nah, actually it doesn't. So has said the courts, for over 200 years now. Your constitutional revisionism is very recent thing, something you just invented to justify a fascist coup.

It didn't work. Go think up a new treasonous lie.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 28, 2020)

Quasar44 said:


> Right now the USA is a “banana republic “ !! Every other  nation on earth has voter ID and you must vote in person and show valid proof !!
> Not in failed America


Yes, most conservatives are truly this stupid.


----------



## Quasar44 (Dec 28, 2020)

mamooth said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > It states in article 2, section 1 area , that the state legislatures are only allowed to make election changes and not rogue governors, state courts and AGs
> ...


 Right from the constitution, you schmendrick dolt


----------



## Quasar44 (Dec 28, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > Right now the USA is a “banana republic “ !! Every other  nation on earth has voter ID and you must vote in person and show valid proof !!
> ...


 You are incapable of formulating any logical thoughts because you’re a leftist loon


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 29, 2020)

126 brave Americans stand up to the Democrat Cesspool of Corruption and Mass Voter Fraud


----------



## postman (Dec 29, 2020)

Polishprince said:


> Actually there is a huge amount of evidence.   Secret shipments of Biden ballots coming in the middle of the night, ...



It's amazing that you know the contents of sealed secret ballots.


----------



## postman (Dec 29, 2020)

mamooth said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> > It states in article 2, section 1 area , that the state legislatures are only allowed to make election changes and not rogue governors, state courts and AGs
> ...



Many states in their constitution or election laws, put the courts in charge of election disputes, and election problems, because they can act much faster than the legislature can.


----------



## postman (Dec 29, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> 126 brave Americans stand up to the Democrat Cesspool of Corruption and Mass Voter Fraud



You probably said the same when the southern states stood up against the North, over their right to own slaves.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 29, 2020)

postman said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > 126 brave Americans stand up to the Democrat Cesspool of Corruption and Mass Voter Fraud
> ...


no, Democrats are opposed to the Right to Vote


----------



## theHawk (Jan 2, 2021)

skews13 said:


> When Texas sued to overturn four other states’ election results in the hopes of installing illegitimate, two-time popular vote loser, and white supremacist mediocrity Donald Trump into a second presidential term, they exposed how many elected officials are straight-up wannabe oligarchs. The fact that even in the upside-down world we are living in, with the hijacked ultra conservative Supreme Court in place, most everybody knew there was little chance of the Supreme Court stepping in and hearing the case, which should tip one off to how far afield this maneuver is. It’s the kind of thing that most people would rather not put their name on since it is the sort of thing people should go to jail for—if laws concerning sedition and treason are real laws.
> 
> Here is a nice list of the 126 Republican officials who whether charged with sedition and treason or not, are guilty of trying to, at the very least, thwart the will of the American people and overturn our democratically elected president:
> 
> ...


Trust us, we are keeping receipts on who the traitors are, and we will remember.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 3, 2021)

skews13 said:


> When Texas sued to overturn four other states’ election results in the hopes of installing illegitimate, two-time popular vote loser, and white supremacist mediocrity Donald Trump into a second presidential term, they exposed how many elected officials are straight-up wannabe oligarchs. The fact that even in the upside-down world we are living in, with the hijacked ultra conservative Supreme Court in place, most everybody knew there was little chance of the Supreme Court stepping in and hearing the case, which should tip one off to how far afield this maneuver is. It’s the kind of thing that most people would rather not put their name on since it is the sort of thing people should go to jail for—if laws concerning sedition and treason are real laws.
> 
> Here is a nice list of the 126 Republican officials who whether charged with sedition and treason or not, are guilty of trying to, at the very least, thwart the will of the American people and overturn our democratically elected president:
> 
> ...


 You’re too vacuous to even know the good guys from the bad


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 3, 2021)

Rigged election!!
Biden is an illegitimate swine !!!


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 3, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Dissent to Liberal Extremism is now termed "sedition"??
> ...


So let me get this straight, don't undermine the election process but it's ok to cheat on the voting ?


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 3, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Don't start with the fake news, Son.  There was no cheating in the voting.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 3, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Dissent to Liberal Extremism is now termed "sedition"??


How dare you look into our stolen election!


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 3, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Dissent to Liberal Extremism is now termed "sedition"??
> ...




If the Sleepy Joe Team really thought that the election results were legit, you'd think they'd be anxious to investigate and prove it.

But I guess they really don't care, its all about the power. 

But what the Bidens should realize is that they will be marked for destruction by his lib "friends" once he does get in.   I hope he appoints a reliable food taster


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 3, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


When half the population clearly sees the election was stolen, not THINKS it was stolen, there is an obligation to go through this CONSTITUTIONAL process. Leftist snowflakes be damned


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 3, 2021)

skews13 said:


> When Texas sued to overturn four other states’ election results in the hopes of installing illegitimate, two-time popular vote loser, and white supremacist mediocrity Donald Trump into a second presidential term, they exposed how many elected officials are straight-up wannabe oligarchs.





Have you seen a doctor yet about that tumor growing on your brain?  I'd hurry.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 3, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Captain Caveman said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



The evidence coming in says otherwise. Plus, wait till 6th Jan. So Dad, you reckon you shouldn't undermine the election processs but cheating is ok?


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 3, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> The evidence coming in says otherwise


It was understood when I went to bed at 10 pm election night and woke up the next morning to find out what they did at 4 am (In several states)


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 3, 2021)

Captain Caveman said:


> The evidence coming in says otherwise


What evidence?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 3, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Why do think Chicom Joe refers to CUMala as president elect?


----------



## donttread (Jan 23, 2021)

skews13 said:


> When Texas sued to overturn four other states’ election results in the hopes of installing illegitimate, two-time popular vote loser, and white supremacist mediocrity Donald Trump into a second presidential term, they exposed how many elected officials are straight-up wannabe oligarchs. The fact that even in the upside-down world we are living in, with the hijacked ultra conservative Supreme Court in place, most everybody knew there was little chance of the Supreme Court stepping in and hearing the case, which should tip one off to how far afield this maneuver is. It’s the kind of thing that most people would rather not put their name on since it is the sort of thing people should go to jail for—if laws concerning sedition and treason are real laws.
> 
> Here is a nice list of the 126 Republican officials who whether charged with sedition and treason or not, are guilty of trying to, at the very least, thwart the will of the American people and overturn our democratically elected president:
> 
> ...


A lot of buzz phrases there. Who and how were practices like mailing ballots to old addresses pushed through in battle ground states when perfectly proven Absentee Ballots were available as an option.? that is where this thing started to go sideways. That and judges who would not let voting machines to be investigated after one of them went all Pro Biden, etc. Texas had a great idea but the court failed America because they are cowards and or because they don't want to damage what little faith in the process the people have left. So the question is ( no one has answered this so far): Why were unproven half baked mail in process instead of the simple act of making all of that state's resident's eligible for absentee Ballots


----------



## themirrorthief (Jan 27, 2021)

skews13 said:


> When Texas sued to overturn four other states’ election results in the hopes of installing illegitimate, two-time popular vote loser, and white supremacist mediocrity Donald Trump into a second presidential term, they exposed how many elected officials are straight-up wannabe oligarchs. The fact that even in the upside-down world we are living in, with the hijacked ultra conservative Supreme Court in place, most everybody knew there was little chance of the Supreme Court stepping in and hearing the case, which should tip one off to how far afield this maneuver is. It’s the kind of thing that most people would rather not put their name on since it is the sort of thing people should go to jail for—if laws concerning sedition and treason are real laws.
> 
> Here is a nice list of the 126 Republican officials who whether charged with sedition and treason or not, are guilty of trying to, at the very least, thwart the will of the American people and overturn our democratically elected president:
> 
> ...


while all liberals want to destroy democracy and kick start pointless old failed communism


----------



## Missourian (Jan 27, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Yes, charge them all with sedition, tar and feather them in the town square and let people throw rotten stuff at 'em.


Who is going to do this,  pajama boy?

Not you...safely hidden away in Mama's basement.

So who?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 28, 2021)

All democrats want is veto power over all elections.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 28, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Ohhh chicom joe will be dead long before that.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 28, 2021)

skews13 said:


> When Texas sued to overturn four other states’ election results in the hopes of installing illegitimate, two-time popular vote loser, and white supremacist mediocrity Donald Trump into a second presidential term, they exposed how many elected officials are straight-up wannabe oligarchs. The fact that even in the upside-down world we are living in, with the hijacked ultra conservative Supreme Court in place, most everybody knew there was little chance of the Supreme Court stepping in and hearing the case, which should tip one off to how far afield this maneuver is. It’s the kind of thing that most people would rather not put their name on since it is the sort of thing people should go to jail for—if laws concerning sedition and treason are real laws.
> 
> Here is a nice list of the 126 Republican officials who whether charged with sedition and treason or not, are guilty of trying to, at the very least, thwart the will of the American people and overturn our democratically elected president:
> 
> ...


So you are saying there is 126  congress people who stood up for what was right and against the other corrupt congress critters.  I like everyone of them.  

We the american people are tired of the communists and racists and crooks in congress,

RESIST our corrupt congress and senile bribe taking pedo fake president.


----------



## AFrench2 (Feb 8, 2021)

Anyone dissenting to our government needs to be tried.


----------



## Utilitarian (Feb 12, 2021)

skews13 said:


> When Texas sued to overturn four other states’ election results in the hopes of installing illegitimate, two-time popular vote loser, and white supremacist mediocrity Donald Trump into a second presidential term, they exposed how many elected officials are straight-up wannabe oligarchs. The fact that even in the upside-down world we are living in, with the hijacked ultra conservative Supreme Court in place, most everybody knew there was little chance of the Supreme Court stepping in and hearing the case, which should tip one off to how far afield this maneuver is. It’s the kind of thing that most people would rather not put their name on since it is the sort of thing people should go to jail for—if laws concerning sedition and treason are real laws.
> 
> Here is a nice list of the 126 Republican officials who whether charged with sedition and treason or not, are guilty of trying to, at the very least, thwart the will of the American people and overturn our democratically elected president:
> 
> ...



I would agree that they are "wannabe oligarchs", because the actual oligarchs wanted Trump out.  You don't have to worry about another Trump getting into office though.  They've made sure that only globalists can enter office now.  They'll probably do everything they can to remove any populists or nationalists from Congress next.


----------



## Utilitarian (Feb 12, 2021)

AFrench2 said:


> Anyone dissenting to our government needs to be tried.



They're working on that.  Dissent at any level won't be tolerated much longer.


----------



## fncceo (Feb 12, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Dissent to Liberal Extremism is now termed "sedition"??



Come on!  They just learned a new word.

You have to excuse them if they over-use it for a while.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 12, 2021)

skews13 said:


> When Texas sued to overturn four other states’ election results in the hopes of installing illegitimate, two-time popular vote loser, and white supremacist mediocrity Donald Trump into a second presidential term, they exposed how many elected officials are straight-up wannabe oligarchs. The fact that even in the upside-down world we are living in, with the hijacked ultra conservative Supreme Court in place, most everybody knew there was little chance of the Supreme Court stepping in and hearing the case, which should tip one off to how far afield this maneuver is. It’s the kind of thing that most people would rather not put their name on since it is the sort of thing people should go to jail for—if laws concerning sedition and treason are real laws.
> 
> Here is a nice list of the 126 Republican officials who whether charged with sedition and treason or not, are guilty of trying to, at the very least, thwart the will of the American people and overturn our democratically elected president:
> 
> ...


Hey stupid? The dems in 2016/17 petititoned the same way to overturn the republican win in the electoral college. Remind me where they staging a Coup too? Or was that DIFFERENT?


----------



## krichton (Feb 26, 2021)

Oh, how much lower we've gotten even since this post went up at the end of December.    The GOP have all but shown their true colors, if there was any doubt before.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 26, 2021)

Using the logic of this thread thhen in Jan 2017 all tge dems that did the exact same thing were promoting insurrection RIGHT? The dems actually had no actual standing to do it at all.


----------



## justinacolmena (Sep 3, 2021)

Flash said:


> *China Joe was not legitimately elected.  The Democrat Dirty Tricks Department fraudulently produced unverifiable mail in ballots in the swing states and that got the corrupt sonofabitch elected.  That and a little help from China Joe's Chicom buddies.*


Regarding unverifiable mail in ballots — let's not forget the use of public schools, churches, and libraries as official polling places — where there are always a few old ladies, aunts or grandmothers prepared with papers for service of process and local cops on speed dial to dish out the full sex offender treatment to potential in-person voters.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Sep 20, 2021)

skews13 said:


> When Texas sued to overturn four other states’ election results in the hopes of installing illegitimate, two-time popular vote loser, and white supremacist mediocrity Donald Trump into a second presidential term, they exposed how many elected officials are straight-up wannabe oligarchs. The fact that even in the upside-down world we are living in, with the hijacked ultra conservative Supreme Court in place, most everybody knew there was little chance of the Supreme Court stepping in and hearing the case, which should tip one off to how far afield this maneuver is. It’s the kind of thing that most people would rather not put their name on since it is the sort of thing people should go to jail for—if laws concerning sedition and treason are real laws.
> 
> Here is a nice list of the 126 Republican officials who whether charged with sedition and treason or not, are guilty of trying to, at the very least, thwart the will of the American people and overturn our democratically elected president:
> 
> ...


I find it most interesting that prior to Trump jumping into the 2016 presidential race, Trump supported Democrats AND was highly popular with Democratic politicians and celebrities alike.  They always liked to have their picture taken with him and he donated large amounts of money to many popular causes, minority and non alike and had even donated to the Clinton Foundation as well. Further he always treated everyone, regardless of their politics and race, equally.   Before the pandemic hit, he had reduced minority (blacks included) unemployment levels to its lowest level in decades......
YET......he jumps off the Democrat ship he sees headed towards Marxism and he's suddenly some huge racist monstrous evil.  
The importance of a multi-party political system cannot be overstated.  For any to seriously think that Marxism (created at the beginning of the industrial age when there were no workers protections) is a good way to go, is either a subject of brainwashing or completely ignorant of its hideousness.  NO one-political party system (whether a monarchy, a military junta, or Marxist) has ever NOT BEEN....authoritarian, oppressive, persecutory, tyrannical and outright murderous on a massive scale.  So, while the pro-neo-Marxists complain about Trump, the alternative is worse.


----------



## MarathonMike (Sep 20, 2021)

skews13 But you're just fine and dandy with General Mutiny Millley aren't you?


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 21, 2021)

skews13 said:


> When Texas sued to overturn four other states’ election results in the hopes of installing illegitimate, two-time popular vote loser, and white supremacist mediocrity Donald Trump into a second presidential term, they exposed how many elected officials are straight-up wannabe oligarchs. The fact that even in the upside-down world we are living in, with the hijacked ultra conservative Supreme Court in place, most everybody knew there was little chance of the Supreme Court stepping in and hearing the case, which should tip one off to how far afield this maneuver is. It’s the kind of thing that most people would rather not put their name on since it is the sort of thing people should go to jail for—if laws concerning sedition and treason are real laws.
> 
> Here is a nice list of the 126 Republican officials who whether charged with sedition and treason or not, are guilty of trying to, at the very least, thwart the will of the American people and overturn our democratically elected president:
> 
> ...



Make no mistake. The Republican party is now seeking a utopian north Korea but only for the d drmocrats and those who oppose them.  
Trump was the closest dictator every elected and they know it.  They will not give up until they get it. 






P


----------



## donttread (Sep 23, 2021)

LuckyDuck said:


> I find it most interesting that prior to Trump jumping into the 2016 presidential race, Trump supported Democrats AND was highly popular with Democratic politicians and celebrities alike.  They always liked to have their picture taken with him and he donated large amounts of money to many popular causes, minority and non alike and had even donated to the Clinton Foundation as well. Further he always treated everyone, regardless of their politics and race, equally.   Before the pandemic hit, he had reduced minority (blacks included) unemployment levels to its lowest level in decades......
> YET......he jumps off the Democrat ship he sees headed towards Marxism and he's suddenly some huge racist monstrous evil.
> The importance of a multi-party political system cannot be overstated.  For any to seriously think that Marxism (created at the beginning of the industrial age when there were no workers protections) is a good way to go, is either a subject of brainwashing or completely ignorant of its hideousness.  NO one-political party system (whether a monarchy, a military junta, or Marxist) has ever NOT BEEN....authoritarian, oppressive, persecutory, tyrannical and outright murderous on a massive scale.  So, while the pro-neo-Marxists complain about Trump, the alternative is worse.


We were uniparty for a long tiome. Bushbama for example. Trump was due and owing to neither major gang hence the absolute hatred for him


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 23, 2021)

Why is this board providing DailyKos a platform?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 23, 2021)

Flipping through that garbage linked in the OP, I noticed that the contributors to the source tend to openly advocate violence against senators...


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 26, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Make no mistake. The Republican party is now seeking a utopian north Korea but only for the d drmocrats and those who oppose them.
> Trump was the closest dictator every elected and they know it.  They will not give up until they get it.
> 
> 
> ...


Biden's the one issueing unconstitutional mandates.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 26, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Biden's the one issueing unconstitutional mandates.





Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Biden's the one issueing unconstitutional mandates.



Listen up comrade.  Check before you fire off an ignorant post full lies. It's not hard.  









						Donald Trump’s Unconstitutional Executive Order on Regulations | The Regulatory Review
					

President Trump's "one-in, two-out" mandate is irrational and violates the Constitution.




					www.theregreview.org
				




What was that you were saying?


----------



## justinacolmena (Sep 26, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Listen up comrade.  Check before you fire off an ignorant post full lies. It's not hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump is right, though. The excessive government-imposed regulations which choke the lifeblood out of our economy in the U.S. really, really need to be gutted to the core, and served like fileted fish.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 26, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> Trump is right, though. The excessive government-imposed regulations which choke the lifeblood out of our economy in the U.S. really, really need to be gutted to the core, and served like fileted fish.



No he was wrong. It was about wiping bout Obama's legacy at any cost.
The point is he wrote hundreds of unconstitutional mandates and you lot of puppets said nothing. Joe does it and now you want blood.  You hypocrite.


----------



## justinacolmena (Sep 26, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> No he was wrong. It was about wiping bout Obama's legacy at any cost.
> The point is he wrote hundreds of unconstitutional mandates and you lot of puppets said nothing. Joe does it and now you want blood.  You hypocrite.


There are hundreds of thousands of unnecessary government regulations on the books and our country remains crippled, hobbled, and shackled by "legacies" of past Democrat presidents and Democrat-appointed Supreme Court justices.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 26, 2021)

Y


Colin norris said:


> Listen up comrade.  Check before you fire off an ignorant post full lies. It's not hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got something besides an op-ed?


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 26, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Y
> 
> You got something besides an op-ed?



My point is, people make outrageous statements then get pinged for lying.  Research it before you  post and you won't get pinged.  It's not hard. Try it


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 27, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> My point is, people make outrageous statements then get pinged for lying.  Research it before you  post and you won't get pinged.  It's not hard. Try it


An opinion piece is not fact.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Sep 27, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Don't start with the fake news, Son.  There was no cheating in the voting.


There is in every election in every country on the planet. It's just determining to what extent.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 27, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> An opinion piece is not fact.



Exactly.  Remember that when next you try to post lies.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 27, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Exactly.  Remember that when next you try to post lies.


I dont link to opinion pieces


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 27, 2021)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I dont link to opinion pieces


That's because you fabricate it yourself. Fair enough but don't get the shits when you get pinged for it.


----------

